# ahhh weight gain



## nikki2 (Mar 30, 2011)

Why is it so easy to gain weight. It seems since I have been dating my husband my weight has been out of control. It stressed me out before the wedding but I was able to keep it tolorable. Since the wedding not so much. Now our 2 year annivarasy is coming up I want wear something nice however am embarassed with the large weight gain. To make it worse he is still as thin as he was when we first met. Its so frustrating. i attached images of me and him over the last 4 years. I hate feeling so self conscious around him. Sorry for the venting


----------



## daison (Mar 3, 2011)

I dont see any photos, but I dont think I need to see them to say that this is why I married a large man (LOL! jkjkjk) Seriously, though - I've been with my husband 12 years and I'm still self-conscious about my body. My weight fluctuates like crazy - thankfully he doesn't seem to care too much. Or at least is away enough that he forgets what I looked like to begin with 

I'm sure if you have the opportunity to shop around you can find something that is totally flattering and beautiful to wear for your anniversary. If you're thinking of something extra spicy for later I would have no doubts that a 1/2 intelligent employee at a lingerie/sex shop could show you more than a couple options to hide the parts you're most concerned about.


----------



## nikki2 (Mar 30, 2011)

I didnt know how to post images. I will add a link to photobucket


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Nikki,

The best way for me to stay slim is to watch out what I eat! 

As we grow older, our metabolism system slows down. 

I could eat a lot before but didn't gain weight, now maybe half of the amount is enough for me. 

As soon as I see myself lose shape, I start watching out what I eat. 

I don't eat bread, I don't eat a lot of meat, I eat a lot of fruit and vegetables! I don't eat any kind of dessert or snacks, I don't drink pop or anything with a lot of sugar in it. I don't eat night meals! 

Now I am 38, I still have my 20-year-old figure!


----------



## American Arrogance (Sep 5, 2008)

NIkki,

Do you work out? How are your eating habits?


----------



## nikki2 (Mar 30, 2011)

I am having the hardest time posting pics here, freaking technolgy.

ahhhh weight gain

That is a link to another forum where I vented last night where adding images was much easier...I had a little too much to drink and guess i wanted to get lots of responces. Work is not going to be fun this morning.

I have never been a good eater, could be called an emotional binge eater. My husband was in culinary school and currently is a bakery chef. This doesnt help when trying to diet. I used to be a lot more active in the past with sports. I keep trying to get back to being more active just not easy with the extra weight. I get frustrated and give up.

Thank you all for your kind responces. I guesing I am going through an oh my god stage wonder how I let this weight gain happen


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

The drinking is half the problem--you will eat more and consume more if you keep drinking. So cut that out completely and you will see an impact pretty quickly--the bloating alone will disappear and help you feel better.

There is no "quick fix" for weight gain. Try caloriecount.about.com and learn about weight loss--why it MUST be done properly or you WILL gain it back. Good luck!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

You're young.

Strongly recommend that you talk with your doctor about setting up an appointment with a nutritionist. Consider hiring a trainer. Importantly, enlist your husband if this change is what YOU want. He is your partner and your support system. I'm sure he would want to assist you in whatever way he can.

I could give you dozens of reasons why you should shed the weight ... particularly if you guys are planning a family, and primarily for your own self-esteem, but you probably already know most of them.

I'm absolutely guessing based upon the photos you posted, and the timeframe you indicated, but I'm presuming that you have gained 10 pounds each year over the last 4. For a person your age, that is substantial.

Seems clear that you already have an idea of the changes you need to make. How and what you eat being chief amongst them.


----------



## SaffronPower (Mar 6, 2011)

I had weight gain in my late 20's. My mom was always heavier then she wanted and I didn't want to live with that all my life. 

I tried Weight Watchers and well after the "weigh in" and meeting everyone would go out to a restaurant to talk and eat! I didn't see that helping so I buddied up with a thin older woman that lived in my apartment building. She made me a "project". 

We walked every day and talked about what we ate. She gave me great insight into how a person eats to stay thin. I still eat by what I learned from her and at 50 I don't need to lose any weight.

I can identify with the emotional eating. For me anything physically active helps me deal with any anxiety I may have from the day and helps keep me from making bad food choices. Walking or sex with the hubby work really well for me.

Realize at this age you can peel that weight off relatively fast, what you want to focus on is dealing with what triggers your eating and what you actually should be eating to stay healthy. 

AND awwww you guys looks so cute and happy


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Nikki,

My wife struggled with this issue. Early on, we found that her muscle mass was frighteningly low. The doctor said that this is more common than you would believe. We worked together to help her develop a quick, core building weight program that seemed to increase her metabolism as her muscle mass increased. Even dumbells, properly used, can give you a pretty good workout. Just think long term, so a few minutes a day can really change the balance over time.

Things like lunges, side laterals, pushups, etc.

Sorry to intervene on a ladies thread, but this one worked out better when my wife and I brainstormed to help her find a routine that worked for her. The sense of euphoria from this type of exercise really also helped to give her a more positive outlook on weight loss.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Nikki,

The reason I don't eat bread or noodles a lot because I noticed they make me gain weight easily. 

Now I eat rice instead. I don't know if you eat rice or you know how to cook rice. It is pretty easy! 

A lot of food people eat today is comforting food, they are not necessities. All the abundance is actually not good for us. Just eat what we need! 

Snack on fruit, whenever I am hungry, I snack on fruit. It is healthy and delicious! If you are able to, go buy four or five different kinds of fruit and store in your refrigerator everyday and snack on fruit at anytime you feel hungry! 

Give yourself a very strict rule right now, and work on it! You might find discouraging and antsy at the beginning, but after you get into the habit, and you start to notice the big change on your body, you will have a great feeling of accomplishment!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

5-6b small meals a day strictly Mon-Fri. 
Weekends, eat whatever you want.
Cut out sugars and sodas. 
Exercise *cardio is a MUST* 45 minutes 3x a week.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I fast one day a week.


----------

